# Internet not reachable (after emerge -Du world)

## BobBraumeister

Hi, my problem is the following:

I emerged updates with

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

Well everything worked well since about 1 week. Then i restared the machine (due to transport). First of all i couldn't login anymore (unable to find /bin/login was in dmesg). I copied the login file from live cd. Now i cant access the Internet anymore:

The interface is up:

```
# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ...

          inet6 addr: fe80::209:5bff:.../64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1076 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:540 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:90183 (88.0 Kb)  TX bytes:22289 (21.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:177 Base address:0x6000

/* snip */

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:62.214.205...  P-t-P:213.30.192.79  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:605 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:46326 (45.2 Kb)  TX bytes:450 (450.0 b)
```

Routing is set up:

```
# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

213.30.192.79   *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

10.123.0.0      *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth1

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
```

ppp with rp-pppoe-plugin sets the nameservers correctly:

```
# cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 62.72.64.237

nameserver 62.72.64.241
```

I can ping the end point of my Point-to-Point connection (213.30.192.79 in this case), but any other ips are not available and names aren't resolved. I think this is, because the nameserver can't be reached, too.

```
# ping 123.123.123.123

connect: Network is unreachable

# ping google.de

ping: unknown host google.de
```

Any ideas?  :Sad: 

----------

## IQgryn

Did you update your configuration files?  You would usually use dispatch-conf or etc-update.

----------

## mattjgalloway

Did you fix this? I seem to have the same problem!

----------

## red-wolf76

Me too. It helps to set up a manual route to the gateway, but it did work before!

----------

## calr0x

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-524127.html

----------

## defenderBG

 *BobBraumeister wrote:*   

> Routing is set up:
> 
> ```
> # route
> 
> ...

 

as far as i can see u don't have a default gateway, meaning that the system doesn't know where to send a packet, if it is not from 10.123.x.x or lo! if u know your default gateway's ip (probably router) do:

route add default gw <default gateway's ip>

----------

## cloud64

Yes that's the solution but how do it automatically ?

Thank you

----------

## red-wolf76

in your /etc/conf.d/net add "-net" to the argument for the default via...

Should look something like this:

```
routes_eth0=( "-net default via xxx.yyy.zzz.nnn" )
```

Don't forget to do /init.d/net.eth0 restart afterwards...

----------

